# GBAtemp T-shirt Contest Winner #1



## Costello (Jun 18, 2010)

On behalf of the staff, I am happy to announce today the first winner of the GBAtemp T-shirt Design Competition!

There's been some amazing entries from a lot of people. And believe me, we have had lengthy debates in the staff forum & IRC channel as to which designs should be retained. None of the winning entries pleased everyone. In fact, that first winning entry was highly appreciated by most of the staff, but some of them were stronlgy opposed to having it produced. All in all, it's extremely difficult to please everyone, and we expect that some of you will not appreciate that first design. However, like we stated before, there will be at least 5 different t-shirts produced. We'll do our best to please everyone with our overall selection, if that's physically possible.




Without further ado: the first winner is *Orc* with his amazing 8-bit Famicom-style black shirt design! As promised Orc will be perceiving a share of the benefits on the sales, as well as a free t-shirt sample. Note that the preview photo has watermarking (ORC ORC ORC...) which the final design will not have. 

About that, there's something you'll be interested in knowing: *the price*. There are multiple factors to be considered. First, we have established as a requirement that all t-shirts should be produced from quality material. I have already sent ShopTemp a sample of what I expect in terms of quality. Second, there's the cost of shipping to be considered. And third, other fees such as PayPal and the benefits for designers. We've tried to keep the price as low as possible, keeping in mind that those shirts are primarily intended for the community, and not for profit. As a result of our -once again- lengthy debates we've decided that the price of a shirt, shipping included, should be *$12*. Moreover if you order the shirt together with some other products such as the SCDSTWO, Dingoo and many more, the price of the shirt will be under *$10*.

Now this is a first for us. Although the staff was pretty happy about that design, we have no idea how you guys are going to react. Are you liking the shirt? Are you going to buy it at that price? We need answers before we start production. We need to know if we should produce tens, hundreds or thousands. We're counting on you for answering this poll honestly by informing us of your intentions. Of course the poll will not be taken as a definitive answer- there's a big difference between voting in a poll and actually purchasing something.

So here is a summary of the information:
 T-shirts will be made off solid material, overall quality will be excellent
 Retail price will be $12 for the shirt alone, but when bundled with other items it'll go down to $10
 Please vote letting us know what you think about it: will you be buying it?
To vote in the poll simply open this very thread by clicking the "Comment" link below. Thanks in advance for your honesty!


----------



## Costello (Jun 18, 2010)

PS: if you vote for "undecided" or "no, I will not purchase it", could you please tell us why? just reply to this thread.


----------



## Gore (Jun 18, 2010)

I voted undecided, because I can't really guarantee I'd buy but it's like a 70%, I do want one.
I decided I don't care if it's nerdy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





p.s. I hope mthr is my homeboy is one of the secondary winners


----------



## prowler (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes. I will buy it. It's sexy.
If it's $12 that will be around £8 plus whatever shipping.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm undecided at this point. It's a cool shirt and all, but it doesn't really convey anything that represents GBAtemp in any practical sense. It's not like people will look at it and just "get it", if you know what I mean. The way I see it, these t-shirts are a way for you to become a moving ad for something you care about (well, that's how I use my xkcd t-shirt, anyway), and this doesn't cut it.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm undecided. As much as I like it I don't know if I will put money aside to buy one.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Yes. I will buy it. It's sexy.
> If it's $12 that will be around £8 *plus whatever shipping*.
> QUOTE(Costello @ Jun 18 2010, 09:52 AM) About that, there's something you'll be interested in knowing: the price. There are multiple factors to be considered. First, we have established as a requirement that all t-shirts should be produced from quality material. I have already sent ShopTemp a sample of what I expect in terms of quality. Second, there's the cost of shipping to be considered. And third, other fees such as PayPal and the benefits for designers. We've tried to keep the price as low as possible, keeping in mind that those shirts are primarily intended for the community, and not for profit. As a result of our -once again- lengthy debates we've decided that *the price of a shirt, shipping included, should be $12*. Moreover if you order the shirt together with some other products such as the SCSDTWO, Dingoo and many more, the price of the shirt will be under $10.


----------



## exangel (Jun 18, 2010)

I chose Undecided because I have to consider other uses for my money first in the near future.  I want it but don't know when will be the best time for me to buy it.  I don't tend to buy new clothes but next time I need a shirt I'll be having this in mind ^-^


----------



## hullo8d (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't mean to sound like an asshole, but it looks like something a child would wear.


----------



## prowler (Jun 18, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:x I read it wrong. That's even more better


----------



## MicroChip123 (Jun 18, 2010)

Its a good design but i just could not see my self wearing it.


----------



## Another World (Jun 18, 2010)

the winning design is a bit to 90s and 14yr old fanboy-ish for me. i can easily see how much time was put into drawing all the pixels but i'll have to pass on this design. i'm hoping for something a bit more modern, with that classic feel, which can be worn out every day.

i'm a little bit confused over what the image is? is it suppose to be the gbatemp mascot wearing some type of heavy metal armor? what is that radio antenna thing on its head? is that like the "gaming" signal that kills all your retro enemies?

this would have been a great shirt during grade school, but alas i am now in my 30s and i can't see myself wearing this anywhere. then again, if mag staff could have gone to e3 i would have worn it there.

$12 is really cheap, by the way. i own a few custom shirts from various artists and i usually pay around $45+ for those.

this would make a great shirt for a retro gbatemp 8bit chiptunes heavy metal band!! 

-another world


----------



## SylvWolf (Jun 18, 2010)

That's an awesome design, but I'm not sure if I'd buy it. The price is great for a logo shirt, but most of my friends aren't pirates, so it'd be a little out of place.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 18, 2010)

I dont have any means of purchasing online. So it's undecided


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not sure yet. I think a GBAtemp t-shirt is awesome. But I don't really see myself wearing this one, but maybe I get one for my nephew, he said he really liked the design~!


----------



## MeowTheMouse (Jun 18, 2010)

great design, but I think that gba"kid" or gba"boy" or man or whatever is ruining the shirt.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Jun 18, 2010)

I think the price is great, but the design just doesnt tempt be to buy.  Nothing against the design, it just isnt something I'd wear, but then as a 43 year old father, I'm probably not the target audience.

btw I've also never really liked the mascot much, so probably not surprising I'm not buying a shirt.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll buy it. Definitely. It'll be the first thing I buy from ShopTemp. Congrats Orc!


----------



## Lametta (Jun 18, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound like an asshole, but it looks like something a child would wear.



agreed, I wont buy one because I simply dont like the design *shrugs*


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 18, 2010)

Not

1st, congrats to orc for winning!

2nd, Why not:
- It's a nice design, but i think it's not fit for regular use as a 40 year old aduld
- It's more for the young ppl
- The "gbatemp" design is not what i like, the cross/sword as T just doesn't fit in the gbatemp word
- the gbatemp guy is to agressive comming out

I do like the NES "Game Start" and "Password" words on it


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 18, 2010)

"quality material"?  100% organic cotton?

Not that I'd wear it - the "game start/pass word" bit looks out of place, the little character looks deformed and the sword/pad looks like something out of a 80s cheezy cock-rock video.

It'll also prolly be polyester.  Plus $12 is a few dorrah more than I'd be prepared to spend on a generic logo short-sleeved T.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 18, 2010)

$12 is a descent price.


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 18, 2010)

When it's avaible, I'm buying it. I'm 100% sure already. The design is awesome, GZ orc


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 18, 2010)

I wouldn't pay more than £5 for a generic short-sleeve.  $10 shipped would be my limit for any generic.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 18, 2010)

its not something I would wear in public
the design is a bit childish


----------



## XXNatus (Jun 18, 2010)

I think the price is acceptable especially if the quality is as great as it's claimed to be, but when it comes to the design...
As others have already mentioned, I also find the design to be somewhat childish. I'm 18 and I wouldn't wear that, maybe if I were 12 or 13. Also, the 't' in GBAtemp looks too much like a sword, and the GBAtemp guy looks weird without a mouth, but then again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 18, 2010)

XXNatus said:
			
		

> I think the price is acceptable especially if the quality is as great as it's claimed to be, but when it comes to the design...
> As others have already mentioned, I also find the design to be somewhat childish. I'm 18 and I wouldn't wear that, maybe if I were 12 or 13. Also, the 't' in GBAtemp looks too much like a sword, and the GBAtemp guy looks weird without a mouth, but then again, that's just my opinion.



I'd rather it be a sword instead of a religous-esque cross.  

That said, I'm digging the design.  You've made the first "logo" shirt I've actually wanted to buy.  Definately'll buy one.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 18, 2010)

looks nice

but the cross seems silly, would look much nicer if it was the Master Sword from zelda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the guy im not sure if he is missing a leg or its meant to be a wheel


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 18, 2010)

I would have liked a simpler shirt with the logo and GBATemp on it, not the guy. Like others said, it seems a little kiddy. Also, at first glance, thought the T was a cross...




			
				Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> looks nice
> 
> but the cross seems silly, would look much nicer if it was the Master Sword from zelda
> 
> ...


Also, im almost sure that its not supposed to look like a cross, and is the hilt of a sword.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

Yup, it IS the hilt of a sword as CB said.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Yup, it IS the hilt of a sword as CB said.



it he meant to have one leg or be a wheel?


----------



## Shryquill (Jun 18, 2010)

I like the design, but I won't buy this because:

- Black or dark colors don't look good on me
- The cross-type shape in the middle could send of the wrong messages because of my position [might make me look like a fanatic]
- I like more simple streamline designs, not so much pictures
- And buying anything overseas is a tricky process involving my Mum's credit card, so I try to avoid it

Lots of work has gone into it, an Excellent product has been formed, but you can never please all of 'em. I like this as a design, but probably not so much as a T-htirt, Good job


----------



## Cermage (Jun 18, 2010)

grats to orc, though the design isn't for me.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not sure yet. I wouldn't mind wearing it... just some financial issues going on... then when I have the money... I might "accidently" spend it on something else... I'll see what happens...


----------



## RanmaFreak (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd certainly buy it. The only nit-picky thing is that the "password" option looks more like "pass word". I could see how this could be intentional, as there were many retro games that it looked like that in, but I personally think that it would look better as it should be written, without a space.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 18, 2010)

I voted no because I thought the sword looks too much like a cross. Everyone would think it's a Christian shirt of some sort regardless if it's a sword or not.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> I'd certainly buy it. The only nit-picky thing is that the "password" option looks more like "pass word". I could see how this could be intentional, as there were many retro games that it looked like that in, but I personally think that it would look better as it should be written, without a space.


The point of it being there written that way is to show what the old days were like, not a modern day interpretation of it.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 18, 2010)

I won't be buying it. 
Now now... I'm not saying this because I lost
It's just that... the design does not appeal to me. 
It's a good shirt design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's not my type


----------



## Trulen (Jun 18, 2010)

For 12 bucks, I'd hit it.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 18, 2010)

I won't be buying this. The design simply doesn't appeal to me, and I don't think it'd suit me.


----------



## evandixon (Jun 18, 2010)

Because you ask, my reason for posting undecided is because I haven't thought about it (at all)


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 18, 2010)

When I say it's something I'll buy, can it mean like next month when I actually have money? Or does it imply that I'll buy it straight from the get-go?


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 18, 2010)

despite it being a really good design, I wouldn't buy it it really wouldn't ook good on me and being honest I can't really see many of us wearing this, this design is more somethin you'd wear to a gaming convention rather than out and about daily life.

I find this to be a real shame, it IS a great design just not one alot of people would wear (I can only see the younger generation wearing this). I hope this doesn't dishearten Orc in anyway because he has some incredible designs that I'm sure aot of us woud wear, just not this one.

And also on a more "personal" and quite "picky" note the sword looks too much like a cross, like some of Orc's other designs and I couldn't wear that as I'm not religious in anyway and people can very easily misinterpret what it is.

(Sorry Orc, please know that your designs are AMAZING and I would wear alot of them if on a t-shirt, just not this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2010)

Still undecided, but more "won't buy". I don't really like the fact, that although it's obviously a sword, the T looks like a cross on the first glimpse. In addtion to this the font used for "gba emp" looks too much like Graffiti for me. I know, it's easy to complain about something if you didn't contribute anything yourself, but please note that it's just my personal opinion.

To anyone complaining about the price, you can't be serious, 12 USD shipped is nothing.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 18, 2010)

I think the sword looks tacky, but what's with all the "I couldn't wear it because people would think I'm an xtian".  I'm a lifelong atheist and I would wear something with a cross if I liked the style of it.

Takeshi:  $12 is a lot when the cost of a fruit of the loom/screen stars ~150gsm (or similar brand) T is $1.50, slap on $1 of ink and a little shipping and it is a nice wedge being made somewhere.  If I want a cheap generic T I'll goto the local shop who sells them for under $8.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 18, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Takeshi:  $12 is a lot when the cost of a fruit of the loom/screen stars ~150gsm (or similar brand) T is $1.50, slap on $1 of ink and a little shipping and it is a nice wedge being made somewhere.  If I want a cheap generic T I'll goto the local shop who sells them for under $8.


That's a pretty inaccurate break down. Don't forget things such as labour, machinery costs/running costs, transportation, advertising, store maintenance/running costs and so much more. And do you know how much it costs to ship something from China to the States? I expect delivery costs on an individual t-shirt alone to be near $3~4 USD.

And on top of all that, Orc will be getting a small cut.

They don't run a charity. We're not supposed to be GIVING these shirts away.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> I think the sword looks tacky, but what's with all the "I couldn't wear it because people would think I'm an xtian".  I'm a lifelong atheist and I would wear something with a cross if I liked the style of it.
> 
> Takeshi:  $12 is a lot when the cost of a fruit of the loom/screen stars ~150gsm (or similar brand) T is $1.50, slap on $1 of ink and a little shipping and it is a nice wedge being made somewhere.  If I want a cheap generic T I'll goto the local shop who sells them for under $8.


I agree with you on the cross thing, it's just that I don't think it fits well with my idea of GBAtemp.

I know that they are going to make some profit on this, but I really don't care. First, most shirts I buy tend to be around 30-50 EUR and second, how come so many of you say that this is "just a generic shirt"? If you'd want some generic shirt, you can, like you already said, just go to your local mall and get a cheaper one. What's the point in supporting (one) your favourite website(s) with buying a T-Shirt if they don't get some money out of it?


----------



## Hachibei (Jun 18, 2010)

Shirt looks really sweet.

I voted "undecided", but I'm leaning towards buying it.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm 46, and hell yeah I'm getting one.
Price is extremely fair, I buy a lot of t-shirts, usually you're looking a 5-10 dollars more, then shipping on top of that.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 18, 2010)

undecided

Even tho I maybe can get the money and it a nice style, I just do not fill like it be a style that I wear.

Make sense?  >.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 18, 2010)

It's an awesome design but I'm waiting till all the chosen designs are unveiled before I make a decision on what I'm going to buy.

Congrats, Orc!


----------



## science (Jun 18, 2010)

First of all, congrats to Orc!

Secondly, I never really had any intentions to buy any winning shirts, but at this price, it is almost hard not to. I am currently undecided, as I want to see what the other winners are, but I think you chose the right path of making the shirts affordable


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 18, 2010)

To start well done Orc and the other winners

Secondly $12 dollars is a great price, I will definitely be purchasing one from shoptemp, not only to help out the temp but also because I really like the design.

I hope the other designs are as good, I just wish I could buy one now.

Will you be putting up a pre-order system of any kind so that we can be assured we get one out of the first set manufactured?

Thanks guys, really appreciative all the hard work, keep it up


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm undecided :/


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 18, 2010)

not intending to be offensive

but it looks just not worth it, while the design is cool for a t-shirt from gbatemp
the design isnt cool compared to t-shirts i usually wear
and in my region noone knows gbatemp anyway,

would never wear one of these in public, only for sports or at home~


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 18, 2010)

Personally, it's not one of my favourite designs, but regardless, congratulations on being the first winner, Orc!


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd totally buy it but I just don't have money right now :\ $12 is not bad at all!


----------



## Seyiji (Jun 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> PS: if you vote for "undecided" or "no, I will not purchase it", could you please tell us why? just reply to this thread.


I voted no.

Reasons:
1. The design looks like crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. The "master sword" looking "T" actually looks like a religious cross.
3. The word GBATemp looks too overcomplicated
4. Im 30 years old


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd buy it for the sake that ORCORCORC made that design because I love Orc and he is amazing. Admittedly though, the design isn't something that would necessarily go for plus it's black, yeah. That's just me and I don't really care because that is a damn fine price, Costy. Damn fine.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jun 18, 2010)

I voted yes...

Still I will not buy it for the following reasons:

- I live in Portugal and oddly there isn't shipping available for my country (I already tried to purchase something and it told me that it couldn't be completed because Portugal wasn't available at the moment)

- I currently don't have the money for it...

- I bought a T-shirt an year ago in a well known website it teared it apart in just 2 days of use --'

- Afraid of the shirt's tissue...

EDIT: The T could be closed in the end so it looked like a sword... That way no one would comply about it and it still looked great...
Just saying anyway...


----------



## webjedi (Jun 18, 2010)

Will buy one - unsure if for me to wear around the house as a sleeping shirt or buy it for my son.

It would be cool for at least one shirt be a standard everyday looking shirt - maybe white or off-white in color with small logo.  Nothing flashy - just something adults can wear in public and not look like a comic book nerd.


----------



## iFish (Jun 18, 2010)

i may buy it. as a night time shirt.. i like big. if i woure it out in public i would get jumped :x


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 18, 2010)

I pick undecided since I'm broke at the moment.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jun 18, 2010)

maybe, i'm considering it but not by it's self.
if i buy a SCDS2 i'll definitely bundle it with the shirt.


----------



## NextStep (Jun 18, 2010)

Undecided at this point, but wow, very nice. 
Only thing I don't like about it is the "game start" and "password" text.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 18, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> i may buy it. as a night time shirt.. i like big. if i woure it out in public i would get jumped :x


Don't be ridiculous.






Even if you didn't wear that shirt I'd still jump you.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

That's a pretty damned awesome t-shirt


----------



## ByteMunch (Jun 18, 2010)

"Undecided" Because I has no monies.


----------



## VIIth (Jun 18, 2010)

Hmm, it is an interesting design, but I'm broke at the moment, so I'm not going to buy it right now (of whenever its available).

I really like the logo, though...


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks like something I would wear only at home. The Gothic/Mega Man feel does not do it for me.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 18, 2010)

When I read "quality materials" I was hoping for combed cotton.
*insert china joke here*

I'm 22, and I haven't grown any taller since like my sophomore year of high school, so I'm still wearing most of my shirts from then... but I usually wear plain shirts, no flashy band logos (if anything, a small logo in the upper corner).  Hell, the only real retro shirt I have is an 8-bit megaman one I'm wearing right now (though it's rather tame).

1 - Shame?  I'm a furry, you silly.


----------



## ratx (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd really like to buy a t-shirt to support GBAtemp and whilst I like the winning entry its not one I'd buy. Think it would be better if there were more than 1 design to choose from.


----------



## Salax (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't really like the design, nor would I buy a GBAtemp shirt at all unless it was really awesome.


----------



## Spartan117H3 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm broke and the design is a bit ehh, empty I guess I'd say. As stated before, you can't please everyone, and I personally liked some of the other ones that people displayed. I'd wait to see the other 4 T-shirts before I decide to get it.


----------



## Master_B (Jun 18, 2010)

Voted "no"... like the shirt, like the price... just dont going to buy it. Dont wear clothes like this... thats all


----------



## Lily (Jun 18, 2010)

No -- it doesn't represent GBAtemp in the slightest. It's just the kind of design a boy of a certain age might find cool looking, and a year later it will lie forgotten at the bottom of his closet when he grows up a little.

There's no debating that the quality of the work is good, but in terms of representing GBAtemp, it fails. Sorry.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> No -- it doesn't represent GBAtemp in the slightest. It's just the kind of design a boy of a certain age might find cool looking, and a year later it will lie forgotten at the bottom of his closet when he grows up a little.
> 
> There's no debating that the quality of the work is good, but in terms of representing GBAtemp, it fails. Sorry.


I kinda have to agree with you.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 18, 2010)

If it was the temp mascot in blue spandex ripping off Rock Lee's pose, I'd definitely buy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:or maybe just a basic design.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 18, 2010)

ratx said:
			
		

> I'd really like to buy a t-shirt to support GBAtemp and whilst I like the winning entry its not one I'd buy. Think it would be better if there were more than 1 design to choose from.


There will be.


----------



## ravage2002 (Jun 18, 2010)

12$ with shipping for a shirt this quality and you guys thinks it's too much?!? Wow, you guys are really cheap, this price is not even half the price of Jinx tee-shirt. If I ever had doubt why most of the peoples here hack the DS now I know, cause there too fking cheap to buy the games... And 40 years old complaining about the shirt design? The hell you guys doing here anyway? I'm 28 and peoples keep telling me that playing a DS make me look like a kid, man get a life peoples! As for the design, I like it, it's retro and remind me of the design of some Metallica shirt which is cool, definitely going to buy one! Good going ORC!!!


----------



## anaxs (Jun 18, 2010)

its a 50 50 for me, but il probably get one


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 18, 2010)

The price is excellent, in my opinion. 

I'm likely to get one.

(Though it may get displayed on my wall, rather than worn. )


----------



## ufotrash (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, voted won't buy over here. I do think there is a good idea here 'cause I'm totally a sucker for delicious pixels and retrogoodness...and I think $12 is a GREAT price, but I don't know. I don't think I could rock this properly...


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Jun 18, 2010)

I would not buy this shirt.
The design is pretty cool, but I'd rather wait and see which other shirt designs have won before I get it.
If will probably buy one, but not this specific design.


----------



## iFish (Jun 18, 2010)

I really don't get it... 
I just want a shirt with the GBAtemp logo on it ;x

This on just does not appeal to me.

But lets wait and see the others winning pics


----------



## RiotShooter (Jun 18, 2010)

I said undecided.  The design is okay but its not really something i would wear.  I might just end up buying it because the price is pretty good but only wear it on rare occasions.


----------



## reimu (Jun 18, 2010)

I like it, but I'm a 20 year old girl... not exactly something I would wear. A touch too young and boy-ish I suppose. I'm also not sure how well the pixel-style art would be translated when it was actually printed. Super cool design though, really.


----------



## Phr3d13 (Jun 18, 2010)

I just wanna know: Where's his other leg?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 18, 2010)

Depends if it comes in size "fatass" lol.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 18, 2010)

No, I just can't see myself wearing it.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jun 18, 2010)

It's either this one or one of the other winners.


----------



## Styles420 (Jun 18, 2010)

I voted Undecided simply because I currently don't have the resources (money) at the moment - if that wasn't a problem, I'd definitely order one. Hopefully I'll have a little disposable income before I miss out...


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 18, 2010)

Undecided as I am horrible at picking sizes online so i would probably screw it up.


----------



## BakuFunn (Jun 19, 2010)

I just think the design doesn't fit GBAtemp that much.

Sorry...


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 19, 2010)

Can I just ask why people think the shirt is too much?

The last shirt I bought was my G-star Raw shirt and that cost me £30 ( about $35 maybe, not sure? ) Now that I know is an expensive brand but I liked the shirt and so I bought it, I pay a lot for my clothes because I like to look nice and $12 ( ~£8) is nothing. If you think about it the amount a lot you have saved through piracy which you have learnt to do with the help of the site t equals to more than $12 

If people don't like this design then there are still another 4 designs to come. In my opinion there should be some other colours designs chosen and a variety of simple, to more complex designs, as long as the quality is good ( Very important thing to sort out ) then I will definitely be purchasing one, even if it is just to help my favourite site


----------



## dice (Jun 19, 2010)

Based on the poll so far it seems that only 1/3 of visitors would buy the shirt in question.

Despite it being the winner (according to the majority of staff) I do believe that it all comes down to what the "target audience" wants. Therefore the next question would be which entry you would buy, but that can happen another day.

Price being a reason for not buying the shirt is ridiculous and invalid. 

Having said that (I CAN ONLY ASSUME THAT) the way in which the question has been worded may have implied (to some) that the voter has to make a decision right now (and therefore may say no - not because it's too expensive or that they'll never be able to afford it, but because they wouldn't have the funds to buy at the point of answering the poll).

Personally I wouldn't buy the shirt because I wouldn't want to be seen wearing it but that's just me. (FYI: I didn't have the time to submit my votes).


----------



## Myke (Jun 19, 2010)

sick design,
but to me it looks like it says "GBDtemp" maybe if the A was fixed I would buy it


----------



## Pippin666 (Jun 19, 2010)

I will not buy it because the whole concept look random.  Remove game start password and I'm in.  

Pip'


----------



## lllTen (Jun 19, 2010)

well, i wont buy it, the dark color + the sword in the middle is really a cross for me and i dont like crosses... if i havent read in the forum it was a sword i wouldnt know its a sword....

but the pixel art in it is really great and the overall design is pretty good =3


----------



## superkrm (Jun 19, 2010)

i wont buy.

its a great sprite design for a game or album cover for an 8bit chip band, but it is a ugly t-shirt to me.

Good work on the pixel art, though.


----------



## peanutmans (Jun 19, 2010)

would by aslong as postage to uk reasonable


----------



## davidsl_128 (Jun 19, 2010)

I won't be buying it, but it's because I live in Colombia AND I don't have Paypal. But it's pretty cool, and I think $12 is a good prize. I wish I could get one


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jun 19, 2010)

IN SUMMARY, I guess what the userbase is trying to say is: can we get a t-shirt with *gbatemp.net* written in solid, blocky letters and that's it?

That would do it for me. GBAtemp, with the "Game start - Password" below it to the left, and a small, cool-looking Tempy to the right.


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm undecided right now cuz i'm not too used to buy stuff online, but the design is really cool...


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Jun 19, 2010)

maybe for my birthday... its not exactly something i would wear every day, soemthing more vague would be better... :\


----------



## Lungz420 (Jun 19, 2010)

This looks like a great tshirt and a great way to support this community and keep it alive.  A job well done goes to orc for the excellent design.  

I chose undecided because I don't have money to spare at the moment but would purchase one if I had the money available.

IMO This tshirt could be sold for more than $12 if it's of high quality.  I'd be willing to pay a little more 15-20 if it were on a high quality cotton (not that stretchy shit) and not a poor quality print.  Perhaps color options...White Black Red.

Thats my two-cents good nite!


----------



## GreatWisdom (Jun 19, 2010)

im liking this design im buying one and maybe the other ones too


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2010)

This is my soundtrack while browsing this thread:


Haha this is why I told Costello, I don't want to be involved with selling the shirts themselves.

My comments are; that I guess it is obvious people will complain about the price even if it's cheap already. Most of the people in this site are here to get videogames for free. lol

To the people who did not like the design whether it looks kiddy or just crap, I am sorry. Hopefully the other winners will cater to your tastes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To that guy who said he preferred to just have GBAtemp.net words on a shirt. The Cafepress store sold those. I wonder if they still do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, thanks to the few who enjoyed the design, that is enough to make me happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Oh and;
To the people who thinks it's a cross instead of a sword, thanks for being close-minded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Voted No I will not buy because I think I am getting a free one.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 19, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> That's a pretty inaccurate break down. Don't forget things such as labour, machinery costs/running costs, transportation, advertising, store maintenance/running costs and so much more.
> Not really an inaccurate break down - the costs I quoted were for single shirts purchased and printed in the uk.  If you are having them bulk printed the cost of the T reduces, the cost of the printing reduces (by a very large margin).  Having them purchased and printed in hk will reduce the price even more significantly.  Machinery costs/running costs?  The only machinery is the screen print - which comes out of printing costs.  Everything else you quote are normal, everyday business expenses.
> 
> Every market and small-shopping centre in the country has people flogging printed up Ts at ~£5 (to be fair, fake henleys and the like are now going for £6), and they manage to make a profit out of it.
> ...


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 19, 2010)

I would so get this shirt cause I like the design and I think its better then the design I wish I had time to enter. Plus it'd be so cool to show off GBATemp attire in my city cause its my way to do several things

1)Support GBATemp

2)Fight off these stupid clothing fads

3)look awesome


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 19, 2010)

offtopic:
Orc, what font did you use for the "Game start" and "pass word"


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> offtopic:
> Orc, what font did you use for the "Game start" and "pass word"


MSpaint and Pencil tool. Reference is Rockman title screens.
Also have GBAtemp.net in that font at the back.


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 19, 2010)

I figured Rockman inspired it a little....probably one of the reasons I like it so much


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jun 19, 2010)

I would buy it if it didn't have that cross like symbol in the middle... friends and family probably won't like it. So for now, no.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 19, 2010)

i might buy it :/


----------



## Lily (Jun 19, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> To the people who thinks it's a cross instead of a sword, thanks for being close-minded.



Sorry dude, it looks like like a cross at first glance, a cross at a closer look, and only kinda like a sword once you know that's what it's supposed to be. It's not about being close minded, it's about what it looks like!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 19, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, the guards are the same width as both the handle and the blade, which is not something you find in any actual sword I've ever seen.


----------



## Neko (Jun 19, 2010)

I voted undecided. I will only buy it if I ever order something from ShopTemp. Should I ever order something though I'm going to definitely order this t-shirt too!


----------



## jbunsarnett (Jun 19, 2010)

I voted no because it looks like a giant cross in the middle of the shirt and it's supposed to be a gaming shirt not a religious one, or so I thought.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 19, 2010)

The t-shirt design rendition is great but I hate the original gbatemp face logo so no way would I buy it


----------



## rikuumi (Jun 19, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound like an asshole, but it looks like something a child would wear.


+1 agree.. If you would go to school with that on uhm.. I would be bit embarrassed.


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry ):
The point I was trying to get across was that if you see it as a cross or it looks like one, does it matter?
But I guess I submit. lol

Anyway, I don't want to end up looking that I am defending my shirt. *shut up*


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't like the design either.

based on this poll, it looks like a different design should have been picked> lol.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 19, 2010)

SickPuppy said:
			
		

> based on this poll, it looks like a different design should have been picked> lol.


It won't be the only design; Orc is just the first winner.


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 19, 2010)

Undecided because I have no means to buy online ;_;


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 19, 2010)

Its looks good, probably will buy if i can get it in XXXL congrats orc!


----------



## amptor (Jun 19, 2010)

any plans on making any of the other shirts he submitted? I'd wear the one with the skeleton and the one with the girl on it..those were way cool.. or if he knows where I can get those made :3


----------



## appledrank (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks good I might buy it depending on the overall quality.

If it's cheaply made, then no way.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm not going to purchase it.  It's not my style.  It looks like metal head type things, and I'm not a big fan of that.

However, if I do come into some cash, I might buy it as part of a bundle.


----------



## poipo32 (Jun 20, 2010)

I was looking forward for a gbatemp t shirt but I don't like this design so I'm not buying it.


----------



## ether2802 (Jun 20, 2010)

I just have one tinny question.......how much will cost the T-Shirt with shipping to México...??


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

i vote for undecided

reason
i am old and i need something simple yet sassy that suit my age


----------



## JPhantom (Jun 20, 2010)

probably won't get one but am saving up for microwave refrigerator and tv


----------



## Bogard (Jun 20, 2010)

I voted no because there are other things I'd like to spend my spare cash on.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jun 20, 2010)

No real reason i would not buy.  I just don't buy many clothes, especially online.


----------



## Gus122000 (Jun 20, 2010)

Reason I won't be getting it- Because it seems more like something for "close bros" of the website. Not only that but i'm not too fond of the design.


----------



## sagewolf (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't like to wear black shirt it too hot when go outside.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 20, 2010)

I voted undecided.

It's a bit nerdy for someone my age. It’s more of a teenagers look. If you could get them in smaller sizes I would defiantly buy one for my boy. He would love it. He normally wears size 7-8 years.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 20, 2010)

Only a teenage boy would wear this...




Once I saw a t-shirt that looked like a gameboy, I would wear something like this... but not a shirt that makes me look like a heavy metal fan...


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 20, 2010)

I think it's awesome, well done Orc! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the sword bit with the controllers on, I know it's been a bit controversial but it's rather clever.

I can't buy stuff from overseas so I won't be buying any shirts, but if I was I'd wait till all the designs have been revealed before picking one.


----------



## unopepito06 (Jun 20, 2010)

I will most likely not be buying it, particularly because of the color. I already have a couple of black shirts in my wardrobe, and I don't really wear them at all. I also do not like wearing black shirts in the summer, as it gets too hot. I to am not crazy about the design, it seems a bit young as others have said. In the future I would implore you to consider another color besides black, maybe brown or an olive green or something, and maybe a more "hip" design.


----------



## monkat (Jun 21, 2010)

Undecided. It looks really cool, I now have a job, and it's definitely affordable, it's just...it's like wearing a big "I'm A Pirate" shirt, and I'm not.


----------



## geoflcl (Jun 21, 2010)

I might buy it.  At this point in time, I don't have much extra money to play around with (You know your financial situation is in shambles when you can't afford a T-shirt).  Also, extra shirt colors would be nice.

Keep me written up as a definite "maybe".  As much as I'd love to have this shirt, I'm broke at the moment.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 21, 2010)

I am  just not in love with the T shirt so i chose undecided.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 21, 2010)

From a distance, it looks a bit gothic, and I don't exactly like the look on me.


----------



## pugmalion1 (Jun 21, 2010)

No, I won't be buying it.

I understand it's supposed to be the hilt of a sword, but it looks like a cross.  It's the sort of thing that I'd expect to find at a Christian youth rally.  You know, some logo that is desperately trying to be "hip and young" so they _sneak_ Christian innuendo into it so that its not blatantly obvious.  It's an okay concept, but I think the execution is poor.

On top of that, I think it's a bit too young for me, and I will almost never consider buying a black t-shirt.


----------



## timishu (Jun 21, 2010)

Only reason I'm undecided at this point is that I'd just like to see the other winners of the contest. I'm really interested in seeing the other designs. After that, I'm positive I'll buy one.


----------



## Dangy (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not sure I like this T-Shirt that much. It takes to long to figure out what it says. I don't want people staring at my chest for long periods of time.

When are the other winners going to be announced?


----------



## MarioWaza (Jun 21, 2010)

Same reason linke many others, it hasn't much to mention with gbatemp


----------



## CrunchyPancake (Jun 21, 2010)

I am undecided. I would like one but as I do not have means of buying it myself, I might ask for it for my b'day in october. It looks pretty sweet!


----------



## amptor (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry Costello I have to vote no because I would not wear this shirt.  I liked his other two designs I mentioned above a lot better.  I'd buy those.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jun 22, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> From a distance, it looks a bit gothic, and I don't exactly like the look on me.


No way in hell this is remotely goth.


----------



## Truth101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I hope we can see the other shirts soon. Ideally it would be best to pick which shirt you after you have seen them all.


----------



## ericling (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry guys. I voted No. Because I don't think I got the chance to buy one.


----------



## punkyrule (Jun 22, 2010)

Undecided. I want the shirt... but I don't have enough money in my paypal account.


----------



## datroubler (Jun 23, 2010)

For me the image on the shirt ist to large...


----------



## janeyuyi (Jun 23, 2010)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> I just have one tinny question.......how much will cost the T-Shirt with shipping to México...??



$12 including the shipping----I think,if you  choose free shipping.


----------



## TomMannCenturia (Jun 23, 2010)

Too old to wear a T shirt looking like that, cool and all but about 10 years too you for me. I AM OLD


----------



## Slave (Jun 24, 2010)

"no, I will not purchase it"

Simply 'cuz I think it's ugly lol


----------



## Makar (Jun 24, 2010)

I voted no because I guess I'm not that much of a dedicated Temper to get a shirt. I may change my mind though... The design is pretty sweet.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Jun 24, 2010)

Voted undecided.  I like the shirt, I'm just not sure I can be seen wearing it in my high school without getting tons of crap that day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  

Anyways, this is by far my favorite entry, and I would definitely buy it if it won.  It's made by TaeK:


Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sportsmaniac1322 said:
			
		

> Voted undecided.  I like the shirt, I'm just not sure I can be seen wearing it in my high school without getting tons of crap that day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's also amusing that it also says Costello in one place.


----------



## vergilite (Jun 24, 2010)

i want one just because i love gbatemp but unfortunately i dont think i would wear it, just not my style but loving the design


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 24, 2010)

I picked no b/c i'm never buying from shoptemp again!


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 25, 2010)

not sure as i dont have a credit card... btw i like it.


----------



## kinio_64 (Jun 25, 2010)

Undecided i will ilke to have temp brand T-shirt but I dont like this logo it is too big and i don't like megaman+power rangers chimera on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 much better for me would be small gbatemp logo on left side of chest, you could use exact same as on your portal/forum and gbatemp.net sign on each sleeve. T-shirt like that will look cool and pro and i will buy it


----------



## Melly Pix (Jun 25, 2010)

I chose not to buy it.
I really like the idea of buying a gbatemp shirt and promoting the amazing site that is Gbatemp.net
but this design...well, it's just not my taste
something more, well, simple and easily worn by any able person such as just having GBATEMP with the classic gbatemp face below the name =\
congrats to orc on winning, but the design puts me off from the purchase.  sorry.

hope to see this succeed and more designs to come ^^
~Zelda


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 25, 2010)

So when's the second winner going to announced?
I thought it would have been done by now.


----------



## rich333 (Jun 25, 2010)

i like it, i would wear it - if it were free, I just always seem to find better things to spend my cash on rather than clothes. hell, i'm still wearing tshirs from 1994!


----------



## omatic (Jun 25, 2010)

I voted no because I'd likely never wear it out. It looks like something I'd wear if I were still in middle / high school, but as a young adult I'm not really into it.


----------



## regnad (Jun 25, 2010)

Barf! Is this the best you guys could come up with?

Any alternate designs on the horizon?


----------



## Lee79 (Jun 25, 2010)

Voted no IMHO it is ugly sorry. I would like a white shirt with a nice clean modern design.


----------



## Alex221 (Jun 25, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> So when's the second winner going to announced?
> I thought it would have been done by now.


yeah i wan to know when the next winner is coming out. fyi: i might buy it GREAT design GREAT price but i think ill wait till the other winners are shown and then i choose the one ill rock my mohawk in


----------



## mucus (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if I would buy a GBAtemp shirt or not.
It's not because of the design, as I think Orc did a kick-ass job!
It's because i dunno if I'd buy a shirt . . . it is cheap enough, and it is cool enough. . .
but i'm just rather lame, so i probably wouldn't
also i don't like to shop online, i prefer to go to a store to buy my stuff.


----------



## Alex221 (Jun 25, 2010)

lol i uploaded a personal photo and it doesnt show up when i post


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 25, 2010)

I decided "not sure" 
because im from germany and i dont know about the pricing and the shipping and stuff but the shirt itself looks nice


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 25, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> lol i uploaded a personal photo and it doesnt show up when i post


That's a personal photo, not an avatar. And it's also off topic; please keep discussion about the T-shirt design, thanks.


----------



## playallday (Jun 25, 2010)

.


----------



## obito (Jun 26, 2010)

I wouldn't buy it simply 'cause I think it needs more work.


----------



## mysteryperson699 (Jun 26, 2010)

i just don't like the design. it's that simple


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 27, 2010)

Design-wise, it's cool. Shirt-design-wise, could be better. Then again, what do I know. I'm all for simple designs when it comes to the shirts I wear


----------



## amptor (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm slowly changing my mind on this one.  I think maybe I would actually prefer this shirt over the skeleton one that ORC made.  I like the blue color to it and all.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 29, 2010)

I voted no, simply because of a lack of funds and because I dislike shirts that aren't v-neck style or open-necked. T shirts usually make me feel like I'm choking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's also either the t-shirt, or me scrounging change up for KH Birth By Sleep... and I'd rather get KH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Currently my family is paying for my game expenses.


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 30, 2010)

I won't get it. Sure it's awsome, but when you wear it it's very geek.


----------



## swornsecrets (Jul 1, 2010)

Im gonna buy one. I love this site and I dont care if I look nerdy sometimes lol


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 3, 2010)

That looks pretty badass, I wouldn't mind buying one


----------



## EroLupin (Jul 8, 2010)

I will definately buy at least one of these shirts for my son. And maybe one for myself too.


----------



## gweedyj (Jul 10, 2010)

Are these shirts going to come in fat kid friendly sizes? i dont mind paying a little extra if i have too. Blows my mind that no one likes this shirt. If it was in Hot Topic it would be selling thousands and for those saying its to kiddie....you guys are on a game boy site.


----------



## lolman196 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd definitly buy one of these. Probably because of  the Mega Man style title screen thing(and also me being a GBAtemp and Mega Man fan).


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 13, 2010)

Say, whatever happened to Winner #2?
And when're these coming to Shoptemp? It's been a little while now.


----------



## raing3 (Oct 8, 2010)

*bump*

I would also like to know what happened to the GBAtemp tshirts.


----------

